# Count the zippers.... how many pups?



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

X-ray of Eris' from yesterday. Her temp is already down so we're expecting she'll start whelping tonight.

Ultrasound several weeks ago showed 8. I'm counting at least 7 but maybe 8. I'm not completely sure as it's hard to tell what zipper goes with what pup .

Curious how many pups everyone sees.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

at least 7 but maybe 8 - matching up skulls with spines - seems to be a spine whose head is tucked in


Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I see 8 skulls, the spines are too intertwined. Wishing Eris an easy whelp!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

That's what I'm seeing too, Lee. 7 skulls but possibly an extra spine making for #8.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I see 7 obvious ones, maybe 9...so I'll go in the middle and guess 8

Can't wait for photos


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't tell at all, but wow!! I've never seen an x ray of a pregnant dog before, it's really fascinating. Oh the miracles of life!
Good luck to your girl


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Me too... Pretty amazing... Wishing for safe puppy journeys to the "new world"


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am thinking 8.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm counting 8 although I might be confusing rib cages with faint spines. That picture is quite amazing.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm thinking 8. How exciting for you! Wishing you a safe and easy whelping!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck. I see 7. Let us know how it goes. Pics would be great. Ok, maybe not the actual birth. It is gross for humans, so I imagine the same with a dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

if you look at it with good lighting...my computer room is NOT light enough with good light...you can see not only heads and spines, but the ribcages and little legs   too!

Lee


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

wow....that is truly amazing. I've never seen anything like that.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Holy cow that's an amazing picture! Thanks for sharing c:!


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Love the pic! Look at all those little pupalups! Exciting!!!!!
That XRay seems much better than the ones I get......I wonder if it is a difference in the Vet's Machines???


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

That's a cool picture. I counted 8 skulls. Can't wait to see pics of the actual pups!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Exciting news! 7, 8 or 9...All are nice litter sizes for GSD, IMO. 

Wishing Eris an easy & unevenful whelp. (& of course Chris too!)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Look at this shot> 39 days in utero(saw this on fb/NOT Eris!):


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Well Ruby was the only one who mentioned the right number... we ended up with 9! 2 boys and 7 females. Needless to say the people wanting girls are doing cartwheels and the people wanting boys are banging their heads.

Everyone is doing great and this was hands down the quickest, easiest whelp ever. Pretty much one pup every 30-60 minutes consistently with no long breaks or problems, all done early enough we were in bed shortly after midnight! Eris gets the "best whelper ever" award.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> Well Ruby was the only one who mentioned the right number... we ended up with 9! 2 boys and 7 females. Needless to say the people wanting girls are doing cartwheels and the people wanting boys are banging their heads.
> 
> Everyone is doing great and this was hands down the quickest, easiest whelp ever. Pretty much one pup every 30-60 minutes consistently with no long breaks or problems, all done early enough we were in bed shortly after midnight! Eris gets the "best whelper ever" award.



Congratulations, Eris!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats to Eris and all the future new puppy owners!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Crazy fast whelp! And convenient timing. Congrats! Feel bad for the boy head bangers though. I knew that feeling with the G's


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know what it is about these Wildhaus bitches - they certainly have a female bias. That just maks my Wildhaus male that much more special.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

*Eris pups*

Congrats to all!
Of course she made it easy! Good Girl, Eris!


----------

